# HS928 chute crank mod???



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

So thanks to Robert and the rest of you, I figured it was a no brainer to get a Honda despite my dismay that a $3000 machine could have a manual chute crank. I saw a modification "kit" on clist that would raise the angle of the chute crank closer to the right handle. Do any of you have this installed? Made your own? I could probably fab something up but if there is a simple bolt on kit that someone sells, I would like to check them out.

thanks!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Never needed anything more than factory angle, these things throw a mile.


----------

